# Show Breeders



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

A couple more questions that I forgot to ask. I'm thinking that a male PET puppy from a shower breeder would be about $3000. Is that fairly close or is it more or less? Also I was looking for a puppy closer to me, but I'm also wondering if I found someone that isn't close that I felt comfortable with, is it normal for them to ship the puppy? Are all the horror stories I've seen about shipping a puppy true?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is a little high for a male pet puppy - from what I've seen most show breeders will place boys for somewhere between $1,000 - $2,000. Girls are usually between $2,000 - $3,000. Some breeders will ship puppies but I personally would not be comfortable with that. What I've seen done more often is having somebody fly with the puppy (they take the puppy in a carrier with them in the cabin of the plane). Most breeders are in contact with people who provide this service, so they will be able to give you more info. If possible, you could also fly in and pick up the puppy yourself - often you can find a good deal on a flight so it actually ends up being the same or less than the cost of "shipping" the puppy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My last fluff was sent to me by plane with a Couier from Alabama to Ohio. I picked him up at the airport. He was fine, I called his breeder right away to let her know that he arrived safe . I think it can be less than $3,000 for a male, at least mine was. I didn't get to meet the breeder in person, but several members here had puppies from her. I did talk to her on the phone several times. I still keep in contact with her. There were a few delays before I got him , but you can't control the weather. I would do it all over again, it went very well.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I have noticed on web sites that Males are less then Females. If you are not breeding them why the cost difference? I have always had males, so I'm not sure I know if there are personality differences. Poor Nicky, everyone assumes he is a female with bows in his hair and his names doesn't help, it doesn't say MALE, most people think it is Nicki.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Shenno said:


> I have noticed on web sites that Males are less then Females. If you are not breeding them why the cost difference? I have always had males, so I'm not sure I know if there are personality differences. Poor Nicky, everyone assumes he is a female with bows in his hair and his names doesn't help, it doesn't say MALE, most people think it is Nicki.


I agree with nida's post. Males are usually cheaper because there is a higher supply of males for pets. Maltese breeders keep more females for breeding and showing because Maltese have few litters with only a small number of pups per litter. Breeders don't "need" as many males for their programs. I don't think there are huge differences in personality- it depends on the individual Maltese . Good luck! I love the boy Maltese too :heart: they are just so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo was 2500 from a show breeder and I flew up to get him and back in one day. I have seen them for less. I didn't feel comfortable shipping the little guy. He was scared to death when I met him in baggage before we boarded the plane to come home.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've shipped a few pups and never had an issue. Just depends on what you are comfortable with. Most boys run around $1,500-2,000.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> I agree with nida's post. Males are usually cheaper because there is a higher supply of males for pets. Maltese breeders keep more females for breeding and showing because Maltese have few litters with only a small number of pups per litter. Breeders don't "need" as many males for their programs. I don't think there are huge differences in personality- it depends on the individual Maltese . Good luck! I love the boy Maltese too :heart: they are just so sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I also think that there is still a perception out there that females make better pets than males, so the demand for pet females is higher. However this is really a MISperception! Males make the most awesome and loving pets! My boy is much more cuddly than my girl! Boys are sweet and loyal.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I totally agree, I love my boys and they are both so loving. I have only had one female dog and she was sweet but not like my boys!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I live in Kansas and flew to get both my girls. I flew to Boston for Gracie and spent the night at the airport hotel. She rode without a peep in her carrier under the seat in front of me. I flew to California to get Ella. I was able to fly there and back in one day. I wanted the opportunity to meet the breeders in person and be the one to bring my babies home. Southwest airlines charges $75 one way for a pet in the cabin.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just want to add my opinion - I've had 4 wonderful female Maltese; the loves I will never forget or stop loving. Never wanted a male. Circumstances of a good friend changed 10 days after I took her to meet with my highly respected breeder to bring her new 7.5 month old male Maltese pup home; she could no longer keep him. I was taking care of him while she was recovering from life saving surgery. She was going to give him away. A voice said 'give him to me'.....who said that???..... It was me. I couldn't imagine this little guy going to a home I knew nothing about. You see, I'm very protective of the Maltese breed.

I'm now eating crow - my Blaze is my best buddy, my best friend. I am totally in love with this little guy. I would be lost without him. He's so loving, loyal, playful (my first toy-playing dog in my entire life). What I've heard other owners of males say is true; they are wonderful. Please, don't rule out a wonderful life with a little male Maltese. My life has been totally transformed by this little guy.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Our first malty was girl and she was sweet as pie. Then we got the Ace man. He is awesome!!!!! He has the biggest personality. Play with all his toys. He wants to please you anyway he can. Our girl was precious but wanted " her " space. Ace wants to be loved,held,played with. He's awesome.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Other than my husband's Lab, Leila has been my first female dog since I was a kid. She's still young (15 mos), but she's just as playful and loving as any of our males have been. Since we don't breed or show ours, the sex makes no difference to me. The main reason I wanted a girl when I got her was to buy girly things. There are cute boy things, but it's so much easier to find the girl stuff. Of course, you can put a boy in those things too and they really wouldn't know the difference, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a courier deliver Riley to Arkansas from Alabama. His name was Tiger and he delivers all over the country. I paid $1750 for Riley, and I believe it was $350. for the courier.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace was $ 1200.00.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Other than my husband's Lab, Leila has been my first female dog since I was a kid. She's still young (15 mos), but she's just as playful and loving as any of our males have been. Since we don't breed or show ours, the sex makes no difference to me. The main reason I wanted a girl when I got her was to buy girly things. There are cute boy things, but it's so much easier to find the girl stuff. Of course, you can put a boy in those things too and they really wouldn't know the difference, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup, that's what we did(and still do) with Gustave.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've heard it said that girls love you, but little boys fall in love with you. I believe that. I have 3 Maltese boys. Tanner is most affectionate at nite in the bed, he has to be touching me. Kelsey will lie across my neck making it sometimes rather difficult to breathe. He also sticks to me like glue & rubs my legs like a cat does. Frankie has to know where I am at all times & will just sit there and watch me. AT nite he curls up around my face. Jamie, my little girl, will find a spot on the bed and stay in one place all nite.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the information. I'm so glad I found this site! Nicky is very loving and always wants to be with me. I love that about him.


----------

